# TeMar, Von Rief, Otto,



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

While I have submitted apps for adopting German shepherds, still considering breeders. Would love to do both actually either first puppy or first adult. Undecided still! I heard importing for family companion ain't allowed no more. So must fly over, fine with me I call that adventure. 

Here are breeders I hope you heard about them. TeMar, Von Rief, Otto, Five Peaks, Haus Reis

Let's just talk about the breeders and don't ask why I want a German shepherd, a family companion.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you aren't going to get negative information regarding any of the breeders you listed because it's against board rules. With that said, there are probably topics listed already with maybe some info on the ones you've mentioned if you do a search.

Why not go on the pedigree database and ask about breeders? You may get more good/bad feedback that your looking for there.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

How is the doodle? are you still taking him to scent class?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> How is the doodle? are you still taking him to scent class?


He's great he finished the scent class back in early April. He would love a German shepherd companion!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

HausReid and TeMar already have threads discussing them if you use the search function.


----------

